# Chicks with bald bellies



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I have 20 meat chicks and 6 layer chicks about 2weeks old and all their bellies are going bald. They look fine otherwise. Feathering out and growing. Anybody know what could be causing this?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Not sure , is their bedding dry ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wonder if they have lice or mites


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I would definitely guess mites. Did you know that the TGS owners have a chicken site too? You might want to ask that there also, you might get more knowledgeable responses. 

www.chickenforum.com/


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Yeah, I would definitely guess mites. Did you know that the TGS owners have a chicken site too? You might want to ask that there also, you might get more knowledgeable responses.
> 
> www.chickenforum.com/


Thanks! I'll check there!


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

Just for anyone who might be wondering I found out from the chicken forum that my birds seem to be fine. The baldness is normal for Cornish because of their rapid growth and the blood is normal also. Not sure what happened to the two that suddenly died. I'm thinking maybe the layers picked on them so I'm spectating the meats from the layers.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am glad you got a good answer.


----------

